# كلمات معزية.......... يارب تعجبكم



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كلمات رااااااااااااااااااااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_حقيقى كلهم تحفة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
مشكووووووووره​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 ديسمبر 2008)

امين
شكرا لك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*اشكرك جداً*
*صلى من اجلى*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام راااااااااااائع jesus156
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> كلمات رااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​





*مرسيه ليكي كاندي علي مرورك العسل ده 




ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنة وانت طيبة*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _حقيقى كلهم تحفة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> مشكووووووووره​_






*مرسيه ليك يا توني علي مرورك الجميييل ربنا يبارك حياتك 



كل سنة وانت طيب *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا لك​






*مرسيه ليكي علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *اشكرك جداً*
> *صلى من اجلى*​





مرسيه ليكي مريان علي مرورك وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كلام راااااااااااائع jesus156
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسيح​






*مرسيه ليك كليمو علي ردك الجميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

واااااااااااااااااااو موضوع فى غايه الروعه بجد مشلاقيهكلام اقوله غير يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الكلمات الرائعه *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااو موضوع فى غايه الروعه بجد مشلاقيهكلام اقوله غير يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
> ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​





*
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك 




انت مش لاقيه كلام تقوليه لكن انا بقولك يسوع يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الكلمات الرائعه *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​







*مرسيه ليكي يا ميرو علي مرورك ويارب تكون عجبتك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

كلمات جميله اوووووى يا روكا 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كلمات جميله اوووووى يا روكا
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
مرسيه كوكو علي مشاركتك
نورتني وشرفني​*


----------



## happy angel (2 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كتير حبيبتى

كلمات رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ياروكا على الكلمات المعزية ..فعلا" عزيتيني ..وأعطتني هالكلمات تعزية وقوة في مسيرتي مع الرب وعجبني ..اذا أحسست ان الأيام تمضي بسرعة ..ثق بقدرة الله اللامتناهية على تغيير الأحداث....ميرسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتير حبيبتى
> 
> كلمات رااائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرسيه ليكي مامتي علي مرورك الدائم 
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ربنا يباركك ياروكا على الكلمات المعزية ..فعلا" عزيتيني ..وأعطتني هالكلمات تعزية وقوة في مسيرتي مع الرب وعجبني ..اذا أحسست ان الأيام تمضي بسرعة ..ثق بقدرة الله اللامتناهية على تغيير الأحداث....ميرسي



*مرسيه ليكي جوي
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tina mmm (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا الكلمات  عجبتي من غير كلام 

وكمان الصور اجمل 

موضوعك اخذ مجهود فعلا

شكرا روكا  علي تعب محبتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روعه
روعه
روعه

شكرا جدا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

tina mmm قال:


> ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> طبعا الكلمات  عجبتي من غير كلام
> 
> وكمان الصور اجمل
> 
> ...


*ميرسي روماني*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه
> روعه
> روعه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

_*جميلة اوى  الصور  دى مرسى يا روكااااااااااااااا*_
_*احلى تقيم*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

جماااااال اوي

تسلم ايدك يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*جميلة اوى  الصور  دى مرسى يا روكااااااااااااااا*_
> _*احلى تقيم*_​


*ميرسي جون*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جماااااال اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا روكا


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------

